# all you members that dont post and just read threds



## bbyno1

post please:D
it gets kind of dead in here sometimes now..we would like to all meet some new members:thumbup:xx


----------



## holly2234

I think im guilty of lurking quite a lot! But thats because i don't want to curse myself before my scan next week when i find out if everything is ok this time. Think its about time to come back properly though :)


----------



## jenny_wren

:rofl:

you tell 'em!​


----------



## divershona

i kinda lurk alot hehe, but i do post sometimes too ... probably should post more though hehehe


----------



## QuintinsMommy

lol I lurk more then I post, but I post alot, do I need a life or what? lmao.


----------



## bbyno1

lool i didnt mean to tel em in a demanding way:rofl:

aww come back whenever you feel ready:)and best of luck 
i just see some people that say they are shy to post and stuff like that but we need you:haha:

im always lurking but post alot and with the amount of posts i got i gues u could say im way sad lol x


----------



## samface182

ellie, i vote that you post more random questions. you do the best threads :haha:
xx


----------



## EmandBub

What sam said! :rofl:
you crazy girly!
xxx


----------



## bbyno1

no,no its your week this week to post some threds:Dwe are waiting:haha:x


----------



## samface182

LOL! i'm crap at thinking of things! you come up with the best ones! xx


----------



## bbyno1

im outta idea's!lol
c'mon girls ..as we are all in on a friday night lets make it a good onee:D
someone get the party jumpin:haha:x


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: i can't think of anything!
xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

lol I have a good idea for a thread but it can't be done till the new year it be like 
bnb teen preg/parenting awards haha, and it can be like award for biggest baby 2010, award for most inspiring story in 2010 ... and so on :) thought of it last night .lmao.


----------



## cocokitten

im not a teen..nor ever been pregnant so think im even sadder! haha, im a broody wtt 21yr old, so still feel kinda young. but i think the above idea is a really good one :thumbup:


----------



## ablacketer

sorry, Im guilty of lurking. I post from time to time if I can relate to the thread. Im like cocokitten, Im 32 (be 33 in october) so a lot of the stuff you post about, I cant relate to but Im young at heart. I promise. I was a teen mom. I got pregnant when I was 19, unplanned.


----------



## PleaseBaby

I love that idea preggoeggo


----------



## Moomins

I'm a lurker!! 18 and nearly 23 weeks pregnant, never posted in this section before though :D


----------



## rainbows_x

Some days I lurk and some days I post alot, I just like to be nosey :haha:

xxx


----------



## bbyno1

ahh its good to see some new names!!
cocokitten,Moomins &Ablacketer:D heyy! aha ,now im gunna be looking for more posts from you all hehe:p what you all up to tonight?x


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: i'm with you on that Donna!
xxx


----------



## bbyno1

PreggoEggo said:


> lol I have a good idea for a thread but it can't be done till the new year it be like
> bnb teen preg/parenting awards haha, and it can be like award for biggest baby 2010, award for most inspiring story in 2010 ... and so on :) thought of it last night .lmao.

omg thats such a good idea!
why dont the new yr just hurry up and come:growlmad:lol

its hard because even tho its a pregnancy website and some threads posted arnt even about pregnancy its hard to keep coming up with new topics :(x


----------



## bbyno1

i think we should all do a bnb online meeting..where everyonee has to be online on a certain day at a certain time:haha:
that way the forum would be packed with members and lots of chatting to be done:D
i would lovee to see like 200viewing and 200 posting lool now im just dreaming :rofl:x


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: ellie where do you get all this energy from??
want to share some with us?
what're you up to tonight hon?
xx


----------



## rainbows_x

Haha I want to know where Ellie gets all her energy from too :rofl:
She's two weeks ahead of me, yet seems to always be up for chatting & I just wanna sleep!

xxx


----------



## EmandBub

i'm not even 30 weeks and i'm already knackered! :haha:
x


----------



## rainbows_x

Haha I think Ellie needs to tell us her secret then :)

xxx


----------



## EmandBub

come on elle!!!
x


----------



## rainbows_x

Ahh she's falling behind now 

:rofl:

xxx


----------



## EmandBub

oh gosh :rofl: come on ellie!
get on the ball!
xx


----------



## bbyno1

lool god knows!
i love to type,addicted to bnb,love seeing replies,love talking to all of you and yeah there you have it lol
just waiting for OH to come home from work-hoping hes in a happy mood!!

what you girls doing tonight?:Dx


----------



## tashaclaire

Hello ladies! I am mainly a lurker! I would love to get to know you all better! How is everyone doing? Tonight I am doing the same as usual........covered in bio oil and cocoa butter lying watching TV and my baby boy dance around. xo


----------



## bbyno1

lool im here!!
i went in 3rd tri just for 2mins and come back to this:haha:x


----------



## EmandBub

well :rofl: you shouldn't have left should you silly! :haha:
xxx


----------



## bbyno1

tashaclaire said:


> Hello ladies! I am mainly a lurker! I would love to get to know you all better! How is everyone doing? Tonight I am doing the same as usual........covered in bio oil and cocoa butter lying watching TV and my baby boy dance around. xo

yay:Dhello!
sorry is your name tasha or claire?or are they ur 1st and 2nd names?
ahh you sound well relaxed ad chilled out! 
aw is he being active tonight?mine hasnt moved much today..i dont think shes got much room left lol x


----------



## rainbows_x

I'm about to sit down and watch a movie with OH as a birthday night in kind of thing.
It's my 20th tomorrow but he's working :( So me & the girls are going out for a meal!
He bought me clothes today! So I am a happy bunny!

xxx


----------



## EmandBub

Donna i can't believe you're turning 20 :haha:
you're no longer allowed here! JK!
everyone sounds like they're having a well nice time
xx


----------



## bbyno1

aww what clothes did he get you?
i wish someone would buy me some-i really am in need! lol
ah you'l have a good night with your OH 2nite and a good day with your friends tomorrow then:)

i felt like it was a big thing going from nineteen to twenty coz its like out your teens lol x


----------



## bbyno1

emaa what are you up2?
you didnt answer my other post lol x


----------



## bbyno1

Kai and 08marchbean..i see you :haha:
if you read this you okayy?:)x


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: now i'm slacking behind!
sorry elle 
um Luke's gone out with his mates so it's just me and bub i guess
my parents have gone with my brothers to some party thing
so i'm just vegging on here :thumbup:

sounds like we're all having such productive evenings! :haha:
xxx


----------



## ablacketer

well work is having a BBQ that Im gonna take my son to (he is ten) and my daughter is at dance team camp and wont be home till late


----------



## EmandBub

what time is it where you are ablacketer? 
x


----------



## bbyno1

lool we all relie on bnb to make our nights in special:haha:
remember how long i went without a computer when mine broke?i was literally dyingg lol 
least you got the place to yourself:D

put some tunes up load,get a load of munch and have a you and baby party lol x


----------



## bbyno1

aww BBQ:p
could so do with some of that!is that your son and your daughter in your picture?x


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: i swear i do!
i'm on here everyday!
it's the only place i can really talk about anything, even non-baby related and not feel awkward 
i'm in my pjs and it's only 9pm!
what an exciting life i lead :haha::blush:
x


----------



## ablacketer

yes but those are old photos. My son I dont have a recent one of (he lives with dad in another state) but this is my daughter
https://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f394/acressley/justysportraits035copy.jpg

its 245 here. Im in the US. :)


----------



## EmandBub

woow i love to find out time differences :blush:
it's already nearly 9pm here!
x


----------



## EmandBub

your daughter is gorgeous btw :hugs:
x


----------



## bbyno1

lool i only got dressed today coz my nan was coming lol shes like you dont have to impress me im like well you'd be shocked if u saw what i looked like in the mornin with my pjs on:haha:

i used to see you on alot now im like wheres ema got to!x


----------



## bbyno1

aww shes really pretty!how old is she?
your so lucky to be living over there x


----------



## tashaclaire

[/QUOTE]yay:Dhello!
sorry is your name tasha or claire?or are they ur 1st and 2nd names?
ahh you sound well relaxed ad chilled out! 
aw is he being active tonight?mine hasnt moved much today..i dont think shes got much room left lol x[/QUOTE]

My name is tasha. My middle name is claire! And I'm 21! He is active around this time every nite. He stays quiet all day. Aw im sure you can't wait to meet her!! xo


----------



## Tanara

I agree its been kinda dead in here, expecially for having 30 + people veiwing lol


----------



## ablacketer

thanks girls. She will be 13 in december :) Shes my pride. pretty and very intelligent :)


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: i'm always here!
i wouldn't get dressed if it weren't for going to school
so glad it'll be over in a week and then by the time i come back i won't be pregnant anymore!
:happydance:
xxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

EmandBub said:


> woow i love to find out time differences :blush:
> it's already nearly 9pm here!
> x

its 4 pm here in Niagara falls Canada. :happydance:


----------



## ablacketer

ema, you have such a tiny belly!


----------



## EmandBub

i love how in the US and Canada times are different in every state!
is it like that in Canada, or am I just getting all muddled again? :blush:
x


----------



## ablacketer

I visited there when I was 15 preggoeggo!


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: it's mostly flab!
but that was around 23/24 weeks 
i think it's grown!
atleast a little :blush:
xx


----------



## KiansMummy

well said x


----------



## ablacketer

ema, its not different in every state. they sliced our country up into four pieces vertically and each slice has a different time zone.


----------



## ablacketer

ema, this is flab. My belly is as big as yours at 16 weeks!

https://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f394/acressley/4months2.jpg


----------



## QuintinsMommy

EmandBub said:


> i love how in the US and Canada times are different in every state!
> is it like that in Canada, or am I just getting all muddled again? :blush:
> x

nope, and we don't have states in canada. ;)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

oooh i hated being pregnant, but im getting broody. lol


----------



## ablacketer

you have provinces, correct?


----------



## QuintinsMommy

ablacketer said:


> you have provinces, correct?

yep :thumbup:


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: i feel stupid now!
& what are you on about?! 
that's not flab!!
you look amazing!
x


----------



## ablacketer

yeah! amazing for a 32 year old, who is 5 foot 4 inches tall and weighs 175 pounds!!!!! haha


----------



## ablacketer

sigh. BBQ isnt until 5, got an hour and 45 minutes to go. shower doesnt take long...

have any of your SOs attempted to paint your toe nails for you yet?


----------



## Mum_of_2_19

Im not my OH is away to his sister's in wishaw(Lanarkshire) for the weekend and kids are in bed so i am on b&b and watching corrie atm so i am on my tod :cry: till zander or makaila wake up with a cuppa and some choccy biscuits mmm yum yum:coffee:
Heather xx


----------



## bbyno1

yay:Dhello!
sorry is your name tasha or claire?or are they ur 1st and 2nd names?
ahh you sound well relaxed ad chilled out! 
aw is he being active tonight?mine hasnt moved much today..i dont think shes got much room left lol x[/QUOTE]

My name is tasha. My middle name is claire! And I'm 21! He is active around this time every nite. He stays quiet all day. Aw im sure you can't wait to meet her!! xo[/QUOTE]

ooh got u:thumbup:
i think they have like a time pattern where they have quiet times and really active times but they cant tell the different from day and night can they?
i use to think coz she was awake all night and sleep in the day that when she was born she would actually have that sleeping pattern until i posted a thred on here and everyone said it wasnt true :dohh:lol x


----------



## ablacketer

holy language barrier batman! I understood about half of that lol


----------



## Mum_of_2_19

ablacketer said:


> yeah! amazing for a 32 year old, who is 5 foot 4 inches tall and weighs 175 pounds!!!!! haha

lol i am 5 foot :thumbup: dont know how much i weigh but i am a size 6-8 :thumbup:


----------



## EmandBub

:hugs:
i've never asked Luke to do anything :rofl:
except clean up the dishes :dohh:
& even that he can't be bothered to do
x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

i dont have time to paint my toe nails anymore :(


----------



## bbyno1

ema-i bet you cant wait to break up!
and whats happening next year?are you gunna be going back or?
i so wish i went uni now:(
next thing i know il be looking at school for my LO,madness!x


----------



## EmandBub

you look great hon honest :hugs:
i think there's been quite a change in the last 4 weeks at least :happydance:
This is my bump right now :blush:
looks bigger with my top on! :-(
xxx
 



Attached Files:







Image913.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 2









Image896.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## bbyno1

Mum_of_2_19 said:


> Im not my OH is away to his sister's in wishaw(Lanarkshire) for the weekend and kids are in bed so i am on b&b and watching corrie atm so i am on my tod :cry: till zander or makaila wake up with a cuppa and some choccy biscuits mmm yum yum:coffee:
> Heather xx

aww is he back on monday then?
ooh you should be watching big brother:haha: im always addicted to that lol
who are zader and makaila?your children im guessing?x


----------



## ablacketer

beautiful! bumps are awesome! 

Im a size 14 or so minus the bump. I have a booty :D


----------



## EmandBub

i really can't 
but what's one more week!
i can brave through it
i'm just tired of all the stares and whispering behind my back 
prolly finishing school now and since babe is due October 6th i'll wait until after Christmas and come back then
i figure if i don't go back for another year, i'll never want to leave her
when you going uni hon?
xxx


----------



## bbyno1

iv asked him to paint my toenails for me so many times and hes like yeah tomorrow but tomorrow never seems to come so i had to do them myself lol
i can still reach but i cant paint them properly..all the nail varnish goes all over the sides lol
howa bout u?x


----------



## ablacketer

I need to get some boxer shorts. only little ducky doesnt like ANYTHING on my uterus AT ALL


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: i've gained 14lbs already!
x


----------



## ablacketer

haha, I had him paint them last weekend and I stopped him after one foot. it was terrible. He just accepted that he will be paying for them to be done at the salon till the summer is over lol


----------



## bbyno1

EmandBub said:


> i really can't
> but what's one more week!
> i can brave through it
> i'm just tired of all the stares and whispering behind my back
> prolly finishing school now and since babe is due October 6th i'll wait until after Christmas and come back then
> i figure if i don't go back for another year, i'll never want to leave her
> when you going uni hon?
> xxx

only 5 days and itl all be over:)
aww i guess everyone has noticed that your pregnant now then or did you tell them before?ignore them tho because if they wanna be silly and childish just rise above it:)
thats true..im not going uni now lol i just wish i went when i had the chance x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

EmandBub said:


> :rofl: i've gained 14lbs already!
> x

thats not bad i gained 70lbs while pregnant :cry:


----------



## ablacketer

well I stopped smoking, gained 10, then Ive gained another 10. so Ive added on 20 pounds since I got perggers. I havent gained any at all in the last 4 weeks and Im hoping I wont gain much more if any


----------



## bbyno1

aww lucky!
is he going to pay 4 you to get them done then?lol not a bad idea tho!i never even thought of that..might have to suck up to my OH abit tonight then ask him lol

i wear hes boxers in bed and omg they are well comfy!x


----------



## ablacketer

my job dictates how much I can weigh, and I only get 6 months after the baby to get back to my allowed weight. I hope I dont gain 70.


----------



## bbyno1

PreggoEggo said:


> EmandBub said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: i've gained 14lbs already!
> x
> 
> thats not bad i gained 70lbs while pregnant :cry:Click to expand...

everyone gains different:)
and its not bad!did you find it easy to loose after?
im worried how my bodys gunna be:(x


----------



## ablacketer

shoot, paying 10 bux for polish every two weeks or so is better than listening to me whine about how terrible my toes look :D


----------



## QuintinsMommy

i think its rare for people to gain as much as I did haha

what kind of job do you have?


----------



## EmandBub

hon you can still go! :hugs:
yeah 5 days  hopefully we won't be doing anything but watch movies for the last week anyway
i told only a couple of people and the school but it went around pretty fast
always hated stares though even before!
makes me just want to hide all the time :rofl:
it's stupid i know but i can't help myself
Rome you look fantastic though! :hugs:
xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

and i still need to lose 18lbs.


----------



## ablacketer

bby, you will be fine. I gained 25 with my daughter and I was 19-20 while preggers. The day after I had her I was back to pre pregnancy weight.


----------



## tashaclaire

Well they can tell the difference between light and dark! (I was totally amazed by this!) I thought my baby would have the same sleeping pattern too up until a while ago! I'm now guessing he won't be into a routine for a good while! xo


----------



## bbyno1

Tanara said:



> I agree its been kinda dead in here, expecially for having 30 + people veiwing lol

lol i know:(
i think everyones run outa things to say/post because even if you lurk you would of read most of the recent posts by now lol third 3ri is mad tho..so many people in there i cant even keep up lol x


----------



## ablacketer

im Active duty Coast Guard :) I make sure the helicopter you see in my siggy has parts :)


----------



## bbyno1

now its like a mini party in here:dance:x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

oooh thats not what i had in my head :haha:


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: it's like our old chat thread elle!
x


----------



## ablacketer

what did you have in your head preggo?


----------



## QuintinsMommy

i was thinking model or stripper. :rofl:


----------



## bbyno1

toes are an important thing to me now its the summer because they are always out and im really fussy about feet lol i used to do beauty therapy in college and some peoples feet.omg.lol

thats mad isnt it! i read that if you shine a torch on to your belly then baby will be able to see the light really coming threw and then probably kick about!havnt tried it yet tho but im hoping she will sleep threw the night well..scream as much as she wants in the day lol i love my sleep thats why:haha:x


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: stripper? nice one!
what does your job entail btw hon?
x


----------



## bbyno1

EmandBub said:


> hon you can still go! :hugs:
> yeah 5 days  hopefully we won't be doing anything but watch movies for the last week anyway
> i told only a couple of people and the school but it went around pretty fast
> always hated stares though even before!
> makes me just want to hide all the time :rofl:
> it's stupid i know but i can't help myself
> Rome you look fantastic though! :hugs:
> xx

its too late now:(
im like 22 in 8weeks and i wouldnt be able to go til the year after so starting at 23 would be abit mad,i wouldnt finish til i was 26 lol
aww i know how you feel abit..when i was working in the begining i told my managers i was pregnant because there was certain things i couldnt lift anymore but i told them make sure you dont tell anyone else!
i just didnt want the stares either even tho we shouldnt be ashamed at all..but proud:Dx


----------



## tashaclaire

I used to do Beauty Therapy too! Stinky feet are not nice! Thankfully I can still paint my toes! 

I will have to try the torch on belly trick! I'm hoping my baby sleeps the whole way through too! I love early nights! xox


----------



## tashaclaire

PreggoEggo said:


> i was thinking model or stripper. :rofl:

I was thinking model also! xo


----------



## ablacketer

funny you should say that, I was a stripper when I was 18-19 lol

I do supply. I buy stuff, stock stuff, ship stuff, and make sure they are spending the unit's money legally. We are a military branch here, I know a lot of your countries have coast guards but they arent military.


----------



## bbyno1

i think the trick is to sleep when baby sleeps but i think il be too busy with other things..knowing me probly trying to jump on bnb inbetween aswell:haha:
erghh i used to get like really crispy skin on the bottom of their feet and toenils like 3cm over grown but it got me over my phobia of feet which was good:D

what level did you study it up to?x


----------



## bbyno1

woah..whats it like being a stripper?
really stupid Q to ask but yeah..x


----------



## ablacketer

believe it or not, it was incredibly empowering. I was molested as an older child and it let me put my relationship with men on MY terms. I was in control for the first time in my life and it was actually very healing for me. not to mention the money kicked ass. lol


----------



## EmandBub

it's never too late honey :hugs:
i don't understand why they all have to look!
sure i get that there's little 12 year old too, but it's not like they've never seen a pregnant person before!
it's not that i'm ashamed, just.. i feel like a bad person saying i try to hide it
but i do

so ablacketer, is it on a military base?
xxx


----------



## ablacketer

yep. we are actually housed within a navy base in new orleans. :D we have rank and titles just like the rest of the services.


----------



## tashaclaire

bbyno1 said:


> i think the trick is to sleep when baby sleeps but i think il be too busy with other things..knowing me probly trying to jump on bnb inbetween aswell:haha:
> erghh i used to get like really crispy skin on the bottom of their feet and toenils like 3cm over grown but it got me over my phobia of feet which was good:D
> 
> what level did you study it up to?x

I think I will try and do the same! 

Ehh I remember feet like that well! I actually enjoyed giving pedicures (on clean feet!)

I studied Btec National Diploma. What did you do? I did beauty after my A levels then decided to do even more A levels! I'm a bit of a geek! Getting ready to start uni in feb! Scary!


----------



## EmandBub

wow that sounds amazing!
do you like your job now?
it sounds very different to most jobs you hear about!
btw i'm glad it helped you hon :hugs:
xxxx


----------



## ablacketer

thanks ema. I love what I do. the people are great, I run search and rescue cases twice a month and its very gratifying to launch helo's and have them come back saving someones life. 

I move every 2-4 years to different states throughout the US and its territories.


----------



## EmandBub

wow that sounds like an incredibly gratifying job! :thumbup:
well done :hugs:
2-4 years?
where have you been so far? :D
xx


----------



## ablacketer

well my exhusband was a coast guardsman as well. we were married for 5 years so with his 5 and my 8 years Ive lived in or stayed for more than a month in 

pennsylvania
alaska
virginia
ohio
new jersey
california
alabama
louisiana


----------



## EmandBub

that's a lot of moving!
which did you like the best? :blush:
x


----------



## ablacketer

so far? mobile alabama was my fav. but I enjoyed New Jersey as well :)


----------



## EmandBub

sorry about the 20 questions :blush:
Alabama? what's that like..?
xxx


----------



## rainbows_x

Wow! I go to watch a movie, come back and there's like 6 more pages!
You girls can talk! :rofl:

I had like to really bad crampps about half an hour ago, they felt like when I was having contractions in the hospital, but nothing since thankfully. She better not be trying to come again, she HAS to wait two weeks! :growlmad: & plus tomorrow is my birthday, she's not allowed to be born then! :lol:

xxx


----------



## EmandBub

sorry :rofl: my fault donna!
oh no! come on baby!
2 more weeks :hugs:
x


----------



## rainbows_x

Hehe my OH actually got really worried, shot off the bed and was like what should I doooo?
Lol I think it's because these past two days I have been rishing around doing loads, haven't been wearing my band for SPD & on the way home earlier I got awful shooting pains in my bits, she was 3/5 engaged on Monday, so I think she dropped a little more.
I THINK I have at least another week before anything happens, but according to the hospital she will be here within two weeks, seems doubtfull to me though!

xxx


----------



## ablacketer

its pretty. city when you want it, country when you dont. still farm land and animals there. people are slower, life isnt such a rush to everyone. people wave at strangers and guys still open doors for the women. Its justnice.


----------



## EmandBub

hopefully she'll stay put until 37 weeks :hugs:
but even if not, i'm sure everything will be perfectly fine!
i've not even had any BH yet
did your tummy go hard?
your poor OH!
sounds like a sweetheart 
xxx


----------



## EmandBub

ablacketer said:


> its pretty. city when you want it, country when you dont. still farm land and animals there. people are slower, life isnt such a rush to everyone. people wave at strangers and guys still open doors for the women. Its justnice.

it sounds dreamy
i love the idea of raising a family in the country side
but the english country side just isn't the same!
xx


----------



## rainbows_x

EmandBub said:


> hopefully she'll stay put until 37 weeks :hugs:
> but even if not, i'm sure everything will be perfectly fine!
> i've not even had any BH yet
> did your tummy go hard?
> your poor OH!
> sounds like a sweetheart
> xxx

Thanks hun :hugs:
Yeah, well they said the steroids I had at 32 weeks would wear off at I think 34/35 weeks, and by then her lungs would be alot more mature, & I know babies that have been born at 36 weeks and have gone home the next day with no problem!
Aww I didn't even know I was in preterm labour :dohh: the worst pain throughout it all was the steroid injections they gave me! Two in my legs and two in my bum! Almost cried the first time lol!
Yeah it went hard, now I am just getting period like cramps, I'll just keep an eye on it, hopefully it will be like it was the other day and stop after an hour or so.
Hehe well, he's currently sat on the Xbox, looking over once in a while asking if I'm okay bless him :)

xxx


----------



## aob1013

Oh i cba to read through all this lot :rofl:

xx


----------



## samface182

woah.. where did all these pages come from?! :haha:


----------



## EmandBub

hopefully it won't last!
doesn't sound like much fun! :hugs:
Aww!!! 
that's adorable
xxx


----------



## EmandBub

sorry girlys, my fault! :blush:
x


----------



## ablacketer

owie. my daughter was born at 38 weeks. only problem she had was not being able to regulate her own temp.


----------



## ablacketer

well, you said to post, so I got post happy. sorry :(


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: why are you apologising? :hugs:
x


----------



## SylveryStar

I'm new, hello everyone. I'm not really a teen anymore I guess nor am I pregnant, but I do enjoy reading your girls' thoughts and opinions:)


----------



## bbyno1

glad you girls carried the party on:haha:
sorry i didnt post after a bit coz my OH came home n had to cook him dinner lol
il reply 2 everyones tomorrow tho:D

and heyy sylverystar:D
aww thank you..how old are you?you waiting to try?:)x


----------



## EmandBub

wb elle :hugs:
have a nice dinner?
x


----------



## jenny_wren

:flasher:

:rofl:​


----------



## SylveryStar

I just turned 20 so I guess I'm a "young adult" now. Just sounds so boring Hahaha. Yes were waiting to be completely stable and prepared. It's so exciting:) how are all you girls doing today?


----------



## EmandBub

welcome to BnB SylveryStar 
x


----------



## bbyno1

jenny..that was abit randum!lol
dinner was good:Djust filled me to the max!
wheres everyone gonee?x


----------



## bbyno1

SylveryStar said:


> I just turned 20 so I guess I'm a "young adult" now. Just sounds so boring Hahaha. Yes were waiting to be completely stable and prepared. It's so exciting:) how are all you girls doing today?

awwh thats the right way to do it:thumbup:
im 22 in september to dont feel boring lol age is othing but a number anyway:)
im good today thankyou how are you?
waiting for tomorow so i can say im full term;)aha x


----------



## EmandBub

i'm not too sure! :rofl:
i'm so tired but babe is refusing to settle down
& my back hurts from being on this computer all day! :blush:
x


----------



## bbyno1

lool my back kills!
i always go lay on my bed for lil breaks lool
im so weird i give myself like tea breaks from bnb lol im so tired just waiting for OHs film to finish!so longg!is your OH still out?x


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: i could use a good cup of tea right about now
i'm not sure
i texted him about 30 minutes ago and he hasn't texted back :(
xxx


----------



## bbyno1

rainbows_x said:


> Wow! I go to watch a movie, come back and there's like 6 more pages!
> You girls can talk! :rofl:
> 
> I had like to really bad crampps about half an hour ago, they felt like when I was having contractions in the hospital, but nothing since thankfully. She better not be trying to come again, she HAS to wait two weeks! :growlmad: & plus tomorrow is my birthday, she's not allowed to be born then! :lol:
> 
> xxx

:haha:i went to watch a film now im just like catching up with what everyone said but we sure did get the party starting tonight:Dfor once i couldnt keep up lol
aww your LO is gunna have a close birthday to you:Djuly will be your twos special month by the looks of things:)x


----------



## bbyno1

awwh go make one?
i had one earlier but its made me really hot!
is it just me or is it just boiling at night times stil?
i have my fan on and still get like 2 sweaty:(
aw maybe his phone is on silent?x


----------



## bbyno1

tashaclaire said:


> bbyno1 said:
> 
> 
> i think the trick is to sleep when baby sleeps but i think il be too busy with other things..knowing me probly trying to jump on bnb inbetween aswell:haha:
> erghh i used to get like really crispy skin on the bottom of their feet and toenils like 3cm over grown but it got me over my phobia of feet which was good:D
> 
> what level did you study it up to?x
> 
> I think I will try and do the same!
> 
> Ehh I remember feet like that well! I actually enjoyed giving pedicures (on clean feet!)
> 
> I studied Btec National Diploma. What did you do? I did beauty after my A levels then decided to do even more A levels! I'm a bit of a geek! Getting ready to start uni in feb! Scary!Click to expand...

i didnt mind the clean feet but you would think anyone thats going for a pedicure would clean their feet before and make sure they are presentable at least :dohh:

ooh i only studied up to NVQ level 3..i started from level 1 tho coz my GCSE's wernt too good :blush:you looking forward to uni tho?x


----------



## EmandBub

i can't be bothered to get off my lazy bum!
it really is! 
i don't even bother with my quilt anymore
it better not be :rofl:
:doh: I won't be able to sleep until i know he's home
i'm sounding like the overbearing GF! 
x


----------



## vaniilla

its still ridiculously hot!!!!! having a hot laptop next to me isn't helping either :wacko:

I miss my precious fan! it gave oh a cold so I can't have it on in the bedroom anymore, come on temperatures DROP DROP DROP

my oh always has his phone on silent grrrrr, I haven't had any replies from either tonight, he should be finishing work about now and getting home in half an hour zzzzzzzz


----------



## bbyno1

ahh no:)
you just sound caring and it is getting kind of late so i would be like you aswell..
id have to ring & ring until i spoke to him lol now who sounds bad :haha:
i like the feeling of the quilt when i 1st get in coz its cold but then it goes hot i just kick it off lol x


----------



## bbyno1

vaniilla said:


> its still ridiculously hot!!!!! having a hot laptop next to me isn't helping either :wacko:
> 
> I miss my precious fan! it gave oh a cold so I can't have it on in the bedroom anymore, come on temperatures DROP DROP DROP
> 
> my oh always has his phone on silent grrrrr, I haven't had any replies from either tonight, he should be finishing work about now and getting home in half an hour zzzzzzzz

ahh i wish i even had a laptop tho:(
im stuck with my fat brick of a computer lol id do anyting to lie down on a laptop but then id be even more lazy :dohh:
my OH keeps telling me to turn the fan off coz it gives him a cold lol i didnt think it could coz it just kinda blows the air thats already in the room around:wacko:
omg what does he work as if u dont mind me asking?x


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: just hope he didn't drink too much and that at least one of his mates decides to be mature and get him home if he's hammered
:blush: i might just sleep nude! TMI?
xx


----------



## rainbows_x

Ugh, I have the worst headache :cry:
& I feel like I'm going to throw up any second.
Not the best start to my birthday!
& I'm getting more pains, this little girl is determined to worry me!
Hope all you girlies are okay!

xxx


----------



## EmandBub

:hugs: hope you feel better hon
come on baby girl! stay in there for a little while longer and let your mummy have a nice birthday
xxx


----------



## vaniilla

I broke the pc lol oh got this laptop for xmass but it gets so ridiculosly hot and its on charge atm :dohh: I know what you mean about lazy though lol I've not done *anything * today lol :dohh: oh is a freelance photographer but work is hard to come by atm so he does bar shifts to fill the hours and fridays and saturdays they shut at 1am :wacko: 

I always sleep nude sorry if tmi lol but its too damn hot, just more things to stick on me if I wear clothes! can't leave the window open - paranoid about bugs lol


----------



## vaniilla

rainbows_x said:


> Ugh, I have the worst headache :cry:
> & I feel like I'm going to throw up any second.
> Not the best start to my birthday!
> & I'm getting more pains, this little girl is determined to worry me!
> Hope all you girlies are okay!
> 
> xxx

sorry you're not feeling well hun :hug: I'm sure the pain is just stretching try not to worry about it, I hope you feel better in the morning :flower:


----------



## EmandBub

oo barman :winkwink:
sorry, having a brain meltdown atm :haha:
i'm going to sleep naked tonight then! ;-)
x


----------



## rainbows_x

Thanks :hugs:

THERE IS A HUGEEEEE EFFING MOTH IN OUR ROOM AND OH IS IN THE TOILET :cry:


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: that's always nice to know donna 
run i tell you!
jk open the window and let it fly out hon
it won't do nothing
x


----------



## rainbows_x

vaniilla said:


> rainbows_x said:
> 
> 
> Ugh, I have the worst headache :cry:
> & I feel like I'm going to throw up any second.
> Not the best start to my birthday!
> & I'm getting more pains, this little girl is determined to worry me!
> Hope all you girlies are okay!
> 
> xxx
> 
> sorry you're not feeling well hun :hug: I'm sure the pain is just stretching try not to worry about it, I hope you feel better in the morning :flower:Click to expand...

Thanks :hugs:
I went into preterm labour at 32 weeks and they managed to stop it with a drip & gave me steroids for her lungs, but they don't think I will m ake it to 37 weeks so that's whay I'm worried, I'm not some hypochondriact :haha:
xxx


----------



## vaniilla

OH dear >.< I would be jumping up and down for oh to get in the room! make him hurry up! we had a spider in the toilet yesterday and I was busting to pee but had to wait for oh to get home and get rid of it :dohh:


----------



## vaniilla

rainbows_x said:


> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rainbows_x said:
> 
> 
> Ugh, I have the worst headache :cry:
> & I feel like I'm going to throw up any second.
> Not the best start to my birthday!
> & I'm getting more pains, this little girl is determined to worry me!
> Hope all you girlies are okay!
> 
> xxx
> 
> sorry you're not feeling well hun :hug: I'm sure the pain is just stretching try not to worry about it, I hope you feel better in the morning :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks :hugs:
> I went into preterm labour at 32 weeks and they managed to stop it with a drip & gave me steroids for her lungs, but they don't think I will m ake it to 37 weeks so that's whay I'm worried, I'm not some hypochondriact :haha:
> xxxClick to expand...

oh no I'm sorry :( I wasn't aware of that, I hope she stays strong and holds in there a bit longer :flower:


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: i got my little brother to smoosh a spider the other day!
he's 13. i'm nearly 18 :blush:
xx


----------



## rainbows_x

vaniilla said:


> OH dear >.< I would be jumping up and down for oh to get in the room! make him hurry up! we had a spider in the toilet yesterday and I was busting to pee but had to wait for oh to get home and get rid of it :dohh:

Oh God, I am awful with spiders!
Was it actually IN the toilet?
:rofl:
xxx



EmandBub said:


> :rofl: that's always nice to know donna
> run i tell you!
> jk open the window and let it fly out hon
> it won't do nothing
> x

It's by the window now & being stupid and just hitting around the wondow, not actually realising it could go out :dohh:
Silly moth!

xxx


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: is it having some kind of fit?
x


----------



## vaniilla

it was on the floor right in front of the toilet :( and what does oh do after he kills it? flushes it down the bath not the toilet so now I'm paranoid its going to come out of the shower :cry: have you had any wasps fly in yet? they're even worse eeek


----------



## rainbows_x

EmandBub said:


> :rofl: is it having some kind of fit?
> x

I can't hear it now... Too scared to open the curtain in case it flys out at me haha.
OH is back now, so he will save me if it comes attacking me, ahh this is what OH's are for :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## EmandBub

wasps?
right, now i need luke to come and sleep in my bed with me to protect me! :blush:
x


----------



## bbyno1

EmandBub said:


> :rofl: just hope he didn't drink too much and that at least one of his mates decides to be mature and get him home if he's hammered
> :blush: i might just sleep nude! TMI?
> xx

not TMI lol i like to sleep naked but thats when the light is off then when i wake up in the morning i freek out just incase my OH wakes up before me and see's me lool
he says i look like a man without makeup, not nice:cry:
aww is he drinkin?x


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: that's a mean thing to say!
i'm sure he doesn't mean it :hug:
he said he would only drink a bit but who knows :dohh:
x


----------



## bbyno1

rainbows_x said:


> Ugh, I have the worst headache :cry:
> & I feel like I'm going to throw up any second.
> Not the best start to my birthday!
> & I'm getting more pains, this little girl is determined to worry me!
> Hope all you girlies are okay!
> 
> xxx

Aww take a tablet?and is it like the morning sickness you got or another kind?
tonight i felt sick for like 10 mins i dunno where that came from?!
your birthday will have the best ending dont wory:D
shes lasting in there long:) i think she will make it to 37 weeks xx


----------



## bbyno1

lool i knoww :/
i hide my face in the mornings :haha:
maybe hes looking after all hes drunk mates then?
my OH is going out for hes aunties birthday tomorow..i wanna tell him not to drink much but dunno how to say it without sounding harsh x


----------



## rainbows_x

Aww Ellie I am sure you don't look like a man! Especially with a big pregnant belly! :rofl:

Em, I think I may sleep nudey tonight, though I think the plummer is over either tomorrow or Monday, i am sure he doesn't wanna come over to see that!

xxx


----------



## rainbows_x

Ellie, you're full term now!

:hugs:
:dance:


----------



## vaniilla

yay drunk neighbours have arrived home ( I can hear them shouting on their way up the stairs) I thought it was going to be quiet for once :dohh:


----------



## bbyno1

vaniilla said:


> I broke the pc lol oh got this laptop for xmass but it gets so ridiculosly hot and its on charge atm :dohh: I know what you mean about lazy though lol I've not done *anything * today lol :dohh: oh is a freelance photographer but work is hard to come by atm so he does bar shifts to fill the hours and fridays and saturdays they shut at 1am :wacko:
> 
> I always sleep nude sorry if tmi lol but its too damn hot, just more things to stick on me if I wear clothes! can't leave the window open - paranoid about bugs lol

ooh how did u manage to break it lol?im always breaking computers but they are mine :haha:
aww sounds like he is a hard worker:) my OH works quite long hours in the week but gets the weekends off..hes looking for weekend work but i said as the baby is coming any day now i think he should get into a routine 1st lol coz it might be abit too much coz hes not used to it..i have my window open for like 10minutes before getting into bed just to cool the room down x


----------



## EmandBub

you being serious? :rofl: ellie you're beautiful, stop being stupid!
i'm still waiting for a text, silly boy :-(
i just ask him not to drink!!
haha i'm going to sleep naked! though i haven't had much success in the shaving business lately (TMI) so let's hope no one comes in!
xx


----------



## bbyno1

ahh yay so i amm:D:dance:
cmonn noww!! i feel like im so close yet so far lol
just dont answer the door to the plumber naked:haha: have a nightdress or something rite beside the bed thats what i do lol x


----------



## EmandBub

:dust::dust::dust:
congrats on being full term elle!
:hugs:
xxx


----------



## bbyno1

with my big pregnant belly :haha:
he doesnt see it much without clothes on and whenever he does hes like 'Jesus!!' im like shullup! lol then he comes n hugs it..crazy boy lol aww thank you ema even tho im not:)

ah me either! shaving just seems to take me forever and a day and its not even worth it these days! its not like me and OH get up to much lol

aww drunk neighbours..do you live in a block of flats?x


----------



## vaniilla

bbyno1 said:


> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> I broke the pc lol oh got this laptop for xmass but it gets so ridiculosly hot and its on charge atm :dohh: I know what you mean about lazy though lol I've not done *anything * today lol :dohh: oh is a freelance photographer but work is hard to come by atm so he does bar shifts to fill the hours and fridays and saturdays they shut at 1am :wacko:
> 
> I always sleep nude sorry if tmi lol but its too damn hot, just more things to stick on me if I wear clothes! can't leave the window open - paranoid about bugs lol
> 
> ooh how did u manage to break it lol?im always breaking computers but they are mine :haha:
> aww sounds like he is a hard worker:) my OH works quite long hours in the week but gets the weekends off..hes looking for weekend work but i said as the baby is coming any day now i think he should get into a routine 1st lol coz it might be abit too much coz hes not used to it..i have my window open for like 10minutes before getting into bed just to cool the room down xClick to expand...

I have a talent for breaking pc's :haha: the one before I broke trying to make space for sims 2 lol and ended up deleting the sound card and internal memory :dohh: the recent one I have managed to somehow damage the bit that gets the pc to turn on, it just turns itself on and off :dohh: 


it must be so exiting!!! I wish rowan was going to be here that soon!! :hapypdance: have you got everything sorted out? like the maternity bag and stuff :flower:


----------



## rainbows_x

Right you lovely ladies I am off to bed :)

OH caught the moth in a glass and kindly let it out the front door, his mum wandered what he was doing opening the front door at this time of the morning :haha:

Have a good naked sleep ladies! ;)

xxx


----------



## EmandBub

hey, some guys have a fetish for that :winkwink:
you are! don't try denying it
:rofl: i'm not getting much action either, it would just be nice to feel cleaner :blush:
i hate noisy neighbours!
especially the chavs that come out at night :rofl:
xx


----------



## EmandBub

good night hon!
happy birthday! :hugs:
xx


----------



## vaniilla

bbyno1 said:


> with my big pregnant belly :haha:
> he doesnt see it much without clothes on and whenever he does hes like 'Jesus!!' im like shullup! lol then he comes n hugs it..crazy boy lol aww thank you ema even tho im not:)
> 
> ah me either! shaving just seems to take me forever and a day and its not even worth it these days! its not like me and OH get up to much lol
> 
> aww drunk neighbours..do you live in a block of flats?x

theres three appartments, theres a flat above us and one below and the people above are nuts!!!! arguing all the time :dohh: 


I'm also off to bed now if I can get to sleep that is urrghh damned heat :(

you're bump is so lovely btw! I wish mine looked anything like that I just resemble a blimp lol :flower:


----------



## bbyno1

omg you sound something like me lol always breaking them by doing the most simple things!!
they are not exactly cheap either :haha:
time by go fast dont worry ul baby will be here in no time:dance:
i stil havnt packed any of our bags or put her cotbed up yet:(but done everything else ..

aww thankyou..that bump pic was when i was only 17weeks..its not so nice now lol i bet yours is lovely,you will have to post a pic of yours:)
goodnite,was nice speaking to you,hope the neighbors keep it down and u can get a good nights sleep!xx


----------



## bbyno1

rainbows_x said:


> Right you lovely ladies I am off to bed :)
> 
> OH caught the moth in a glass and kindly let it out the front door, his mum wandered what he was doing opening the front door at this time of the morning :haha:
> 
> Have a good naked sleep ladies! ;)
> 
> xxx

lool aww hes a brave one:D
goodnight and hope you have a good sleep,a good naked sleep:haha:and the plumber dont catch you lol..happy birthday again!enjoy your dayy x:happydance:


----------



## bbyno1

EmandBub said:


> hey, some guys have a fetish for that :winkwink:
> you are! don't try denying it
> :rofl: i'm not getting much action either, it would just be nice to feel cleaner :blush:
> i hate noisy neighbours!
> especially the chavs that come out at night :rofl:
> xx

lool i dont really want the action but i sometimes just wish that he would try it if you know what i mean to stop me feeling so ugly :dohh:
ahh the heartburns coming back!every flippin night :growlmad:x


----------



## bbyno1

im off to sleep now..really tired!
hope you hear from your OH ema and same time tomorow girls ;)hehe 
nittee xx


----------



## tashaclaire

Morning girls! Sounds like the party went on til late in the night! I was fast asleep by 11pm! Hope you all have a lovely saturday! I'm heading to the next sale now! Hoping to get some baby bargins! Talk to you all soon xoxo


----------



## divershona

morning :) 

awwwww man i wish i'd stayed up last night now sounds like some fun was happening in here, ah well, might just have to stay on tonight and see who's about hehe


----------



## bbyno1

morning girls:D
ahh i woke up last for the next sale but im online having a look now:)did you find any bargains?
il deffo be on tonight:) you lot better be to keep me company too:haha:

im just staying home today i think..was meant to do some painting but dont think i can be bothered lol how about you girlss?x


----------



## samface182

MORNING :D 
don't think im going to do anything today. i really cba lol.

xx


----------



## aob1013

I'm frikking starving and need to go over the road to the shop but i still haven't had a shower ................... lazy daisy x


----------



## divershona

morning, im not doing much today, washing is in but thats about it, ooooooo and im doing some more of my scrapbook, well i will be when i can be bothered to go to tesco to get some more glue lol, ive run out, sure i have some in my room somewhere but way to complicated to find it lol, easier to get some at tesco when i go anyway


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: morning girlys 
yeah luke finally texted me at about 2 saying he was home :dohh:
i didn't even wait up! i was knackered :haha:
xx


----------



## bbyno1

ah i havnt even had my shower yet either ..i thought id quickly see whats new on here then jump in lolbnb being the biggest distraction of my life:haha:

i cant be botherd with anything today tho!just gunna chill out,got hospital tomorow to see if i can have my water birth so that can keep me busy for the weekend!

ahh scrapbook..i wish i done one but im not good at all with things like that:(
iv got a winnie the pooh book and its got bits you fill in like how you and fob met..pic of you and fob ,scan photos et and i havnt even touched it yet :/

ema thats good you heard from him:) did he have a good time?
its my fobs night out tonight,greatt x


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: he did, and he didn't get too hammered :thumbup:
hopefully he won't sleep all day now and actually come over 
what are you up to today then hon?
xx


----------



## bbyno1

aww sure he will be over:)
im just on my own today lol fob just went to get hes hair done then going pub and staying at hes mums house so im refusing to get out of my pjs and do a thing:D

how do you do the flower signss?x


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: i'm still in my dressing gown
he better do!
i've not seen him since Thursday :haha:

oo i don't remember! :flow: ? 

EDIT:

: flow : 
xx


----------



## divershona

can't remember last time i heard from FOB, like 3 weeks maybe?

im still in my pj's too, well i would be if i wasnt in the bath haha, i like feeling bubs move when im in there, think thats why im in the bath for a few hours everyday lol ... and it makes me clean too haha


----------



## EmandBub

:hugs: it's a win win! 
babe seems to move like crazy when I'm in the bath :haha:
x


----------



## bbyno1

ooh thankyou:)
thursday..2days:haha:your just like me lol
fob was just complaining that he works all week and spends the weekend with me so i told him not to come back until monday hes like no il be back tomorow i said no stay out lool

3weeks..aww how comes?and my baby doesnt kick when im in the bath anymore?she either loves it and just relaxes or maybe just hates it and dont wanna move:haha:x


----------



## divershona

bbyno1 said:


> ooh thankyou:)
> thursday..2days:haha:your just like me lol
> fob was just complaining that he works all week and spends the weekend with me so i told him not to come back until monday hes like no il be back tomorow i said no stay out lool
> 
> 3weeks..aww how comes?and my baby doesnt kick when im in the bath anymore?she either loves it and just relaxes or maybe just hates it and dont wanna move:haha:x

argument over the scrapbook im doing lol, he wanted to do some pages himself and i said okay but show me what ur doing first ... and he wanted to put typed pages in and i was like well why don't you handwrite the bits and post them to me and i'll stick them in for you (he lives a four hour drive away and we hardly see each other) and he was like no i want to type them and make the pages myself so a said to him well the rest of the scrapbook is handwritten so it would be nice to keep it all the same ... and he flew off on one at that ... i was only saying it would be nice not that it had to be the same jeesh !!!

and now he's not spoken to me for like 3 weeks or something lol ... ive tried talking 2 him on facebook, msn, ive tried calling and texting him but nada i get completly ignored so im giving up now!

i like bath time with my bubs hehe, i feel so good afterwards, probably relaxed a bit as well as being able to feel him/her moving about makes me smile to know that he/she is okay :)


----------



## bbyno1

omg what a silly reason tho:(
i think it would be much better hand written so im with you on that 1 lol if everything else has been..also its like more personal if its written rather than typed if you know what i mean..but not to talk to you for 3 weeks down to that is crazy :/ well you done nothing wrong so dont worry but i hope he gets it touch soon:D

aww bless..i dont get kicks anymore :( hardly ever i just get elbows and knees n feet sticking out lol i miss the propa kicks alredy:(x


----------



## divershona

tbh if he's going to behave this childishly over a scrapbook then is he really mature enough to handle a child, he's 21 ffs! but as usual if he doesn't get his way he throws his toys out the pram ... lol i just laughed at that expression because by this time next year my LO will probably be doing exactly that lol


----------



## tashaclaire

bbyno1 said:


> morning girls:D
> ahh i woke up last for the next sale but im online having a look now:)did you find any bargains?
> il deffo be on tonight:) you lot better be to keep me company too:haha:
> 
> im just staying home today i think..was meant to do some painting but dont think i can be bothered lol how about you girlss?x

No bargins in the next sale! Didn't buy a thing! They had more baby girl clothes than boy clothes :growlmad:


----------

